# my first go at a planted tank



## mang (28 Feb 2009)




----------



## LondonDragon (28 Feb 2009)

Welcome aboard  just edited the post as you only place a link to the thumbnail and not the actual image 

Tank is looking great  Can you post the setup for this tank and some more info?


----------



## mang (28 Feb 2009)

i did think it was abit small thanx for doing that the tank has 
glossostigma elatinoides
pogostemon helferi
hemianthus micranthemoides
microsorum pteropus
rotala rotundifolia
hygrophila polysperma
marsilea hirsuta
echinodorus magdalenensis
stauogyne sp
microsorium pteropus
4 discus, 10 corys, 20 neontetras and 3 bristelnose plecs 
im using co2 
4x pro plant 48" bulbs 
i used the tropica substrate and thats about it i think


----------



## Thomas McMillan (1 Mar 2009)

Nice tank! It looks massive, what are the dimensions/volume?


----------



## mang (1 Mar 2009)

Its 60"x 20"x 20" =390 litres


----------



## aaronnorth (1 Mar 2009)

that is a lovely tank you have.


----------



## BINKSY1973 (1 Mar 2009)

Lovely looking tank there. Well done.

More info would be great, what filtration? how are you diffusing the co2 internal or external reactor?

How long has this been set up?

Cheers Gordon.


----------



## james3200 (1 Mar 2009)

Very nice and lovely discus.

You are a brave man with using glosso in there


----------



## mang (1 Mar 2009)

The tank has been running for about 8 months now it has 3 filtters
1 is a xp1
2 is a fluval 305
3 is a ehiem carnt remember what number its big lol
the co2 diffuser is a JBL Vario i think it came in the kit i brought i put 4 ml of tropica plant nutrition in a day if im doing any thing wrong please say i.e the stuff im using.


----------



## BINKSY1973 (1 Mar 2009)

mang said:
			
		

> if im doing any thing wrong please say



I think your tank tells you your doing everything right.



			
				mang said:
			
		

> 4 ml of tropica plant nutrition in a day



That must work out farly expensive take a look here http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/allinone.htm buying the dry ferts and then making your own solution will work out far cheaper.

I have been using James all in one solution for about 2 weeks and all good so far, and a fair few others here use it i believe.

Cheers Gordon.


----------



## mang (1 Mar 2009)

I spend way to much time in the tank as it is i think il just stick to buying it any way i know the man in the shop quite well and he gives me a good discount  iv tried changing it befor and the plants didnt like it to much.


----------



## disucsmac (16 Mar 2009)

love it absolutely amazing lovely photos


----------



## abdul (11 May 2009)

HI 

Beautiful tank & discus what water are you using is it RO WATER  

Please advise i am in the process of starting up a new discus planted tank & want 
to do everthing the right way from the begining

cheers 

abdul


----------

